# Turn-in boxes



## Raine (Apr 18, 2005)

Here is our chicken entry.


----------



## pdswife (Apr 18, 2005)

It's very pretty!   I'd be proud to serve something this nice!


----------



## Raine (Apr 18, 2005)

Well the judges thought it wa so-so. Came in 13th.  I see a couple things that might have made a difference.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 27, 2005)

Don't know what you could have done for a better presentation. You had the garnish, and it was nicely arranged and glazed (apple juice spritz?)

Curious - what would you have changed in your presentation?


----------



## Spice1133 (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm not sure about it. I think you should package it up and send it down so I can test it.


----------



## Spice1133 (Apr 27, 2005)

Oh yeah, one more thing. Send the recipe with it.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Apr 27, 2005)

WOW Rainee That looks SSSSSOOOOOOOOO good! Makes me wish I lived in your town I would be there weekly for lunch  and take-out 1 night a week for dinner. *forks are up waiting for a mail order source*


----------



## Saltygreasybacon (Jun 18, 2005)

That looks absolutly delictable, you gotta send me the recipe for this chicken,,,,,please


----------



## designerobsessed (Jun 18, 2005)

Looks amazing!!  I think we should all give it a taste!!


----------

